# come on guys



## saltwater76 (Jul 14, 2010)

man we have some tight lipped giggers on this fourm,guess i'll start short trip the other night went to check the new light set up.boats everywhere!but went to my favorite spot and low and behold i had it all to myself,long story short killed 9 not a bad night


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't know if they are tight lipped or having trouble with results. The folks I've talked to are having trouble finding fish. Good Job


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

I have had several reports an all with limits


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Have bagged a total of 32 this week, not any really big ones yet, maybe 5 around 20" rest are 14 -18, I am trying to leave small ones for another time. Lots of mullet also, had to put down the gig last night to get some mullet out of my way, could have filled the boat. Thank you Lord for an awesome night.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Faith*

I like your faith and WHO you feel is responsible for AWESOME.
Praise HIM


----------



## saltwater76 (Jul 14, 2010)

no big ones yet either,14 tp 20 also but mite i add i could'nt find anyone to go with me ,so i had to push pole the boat instead of having a driver to trade off with .would have had many more ,but awsome night on the water! sometimes it good to be alone!!hard work but i'll take 9 over sittin at the house anyday!


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Yep, going alone would not be easy on a boat. I was wading up until the trip out with a younger brother on Thurs. It was a challenge even with both of us, but a beautiful night, decent catch.


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

We had an eight and a six pound'r not too long ago. Sometimes I'll pole too, depending on conditions..especially when I go by myself, I like to pole a manageable, standard 12' aluminum jon boat with a full plywood deck insert. Break out the 16' bamboo gig with a rubber push pole foot at the end and start spear chucking the night away.


----------

